# Which school produces the most Pro's?



## Jetjockey (Dec 2, 2014)

USC!!!

http://wallstcheatsheet.com/sports/...uced-the-most-active-nfl-players.html/?ref=YF


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2014)

I guess you forgot to look at the rest of the teams in that top 7...... 

SEC schools - 135 players
USC  - 38 players..

Didn't see any other PAC teams out there..


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 2, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I guess you forgot to look at the rest of the teams in that top 7......
> 
> SEC schools - 135 players
> USC  - 38 players..
> ...



Lest we forget... It's the Dang Yankee Factor... 

Roll Tide!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> Lest we forget... It's the Dang Yankee Factor...
> 
> Roll Tide!!



I was thinking more of a Liberal factor..


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 2, 2014)

Florida, Georgia, Alabama, and LSU...produced 6 of the top 7.
Thank you JJ for bolstering our position that the SOUTH EAST produces the best football and the  best football players in the Country.
The SEC rules the South east...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2014)

I lost interest when the writer of the article called the Redskins, that team from Wahington.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Florida, Georgia, Alabama, and LSU...produced 6 of the top 7.
> Thank you JJ for bolstering our position that the SOUTH EAST produces the best football and the  best football players in the Country.
> The SEC rules the South east...



Wait for it Rip...

The SPIN is coming!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 2, 2014)

No spin.  Just letting you guys know that USC is the #1 school for producing pro football players.


----------



## schleylures (Dec 2, 2014)

If i was to say a high school. I think it would be bell glades fla.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 2, 2014)

Answer:

The skrewls that pass players through.
Many of which can't read on a high skrewl level
because they pass for the same reason.

They can run and or catch a football, basketball, baseball
or whatever.

Then, they get drafted with a big fat contract and
have to sign the check with an "x".

Kill someone, knock out da' wife, fight dogs, get DUI's
beat the kids with a stick... 

NOTHING EVER HAPPENS!

Try that. You will end up in prison or get a dose
of phenobarbital.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 2, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> No spin.  Just letting you guys know that USC is the #1 school for producing pro football players.



And the SEC as the #1 producing conference. This is just another angle that proves it. Again, thanks JJ


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 2, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I lost interest when the writer of the article called the Redskins, that team from Wahington.



Prolly what JJ calls them too.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 3, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Florida, Georgia, Alabama, and LSU...produced 6 of the top 7.
> Thank you JJ for bolstering our position that the SOUTH EAST produces the best football and the  best football players in the Country.
> The SEC rules the South east...



By this list, it appears that the state of Florida rules the southeast.  Only one of those three are in the SEC.

FSU and Bama will be #'s 1 & 2 (in no particular order) on that list in a couple more years.


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 3, 2014)

And the only school on the list to have not won a National Championship over the past 15 years issssss............


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 3, 2014)

Wait, wait, sorry, what I meant was....

School on this list with the nicest head coach issssss......


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 3, 2014)

Wait, wait, wait..actually, what I meant was....

Only school on this list who's had the same head coach the past 15 years isssssssss......


----------



## Scott G (Dec 3, 2014)

JJ says school, you guys jump on the conference bandwagon.

Wait, you mean an entire conference can produce better draft numbers than a single school?! NO WAI!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2014)

Not seeing OSU listed surprised me so I went straight to the NFL's site and it has 35 buckeye's currently on active NFL rosters. That's just 3 less than USC according to this list?

In 2012 OSU had 47 active guys easily the most. Some older guys have dropped of in the last couple of years and OSU has not put its typical number per year the last 3 years for obvious reasons buts that's about to change and they should take their role at the top again in a couple of years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Not seeing OSU listed surprised me so I went straight to the NFL's site and it has 35 buckeye's currently on active NFL rosters. That's just 3 less than USC according to this list?



You got me thinking so I looked a little too. UGA has 37 current. The article was wrong! 

Not surprising... JJ like to grab stuff that makes his PAC look good and doesn't show ALL the facts.. 

Geno Atkins	Cincinnati Bengals	Defensive Tackle
Clint Boling	Cincinnati Bengals	Offensive Guard
Brandon Boykin	Philadelphia Eagles	Cornerback
Marlon Brown	Baltimore Ravens	Wide Receiver
Drew Butler	Arizona Cardinals	Punter
Chris Clemons	Jacksonville Jaguars	Defensive End
Sanders Commings	Kansas City Chiefs	Cornerback
Thomas Davis	Carolina Panthers	Linebacker
Akeem Dent	Houston Texans	Linebacker
Demarcus Dobbs	Seattle Seahawks	Tight End
Kris Durham	Tennessee Titans	Wide Receiver
Dannell Ellerbe	Miami Dolphins	Linebacker
Robert Geathers	Cincinnati Bengals	Defensive End
Cordy Glenn	Buffalo Bills	Offensive Tackle
Kedric Golston	Washington Redskins	Defensive End
A.J. Green	Cincinnati Bengals	Wide Receiver
Justin Houston	Kansas City Chiefs	Linebacker
John Jenkins	New Orleans Saints	Defensive Tackle
Tim Jennings	Chicago Bears	Cornerback
Charles Johnson	Carolina Panthers	Defensive End
Reshad Jones	Miami Dolphins	Strong Safety
Ben Jones	Houston Texans	Offensive Guard
Jarvis Jones	Pittsburgh Steelers	Linebacker
Abry Jones	Jacksonville Jaguars	Defensive End
Arthur Lynch	Miami Dolphins	Tight End
Knowshon Moreno	Miami Dolphins	Running Back
Aaron Murray	Kansas City Chiefs	Quarterback
Alec Ogletree	St. Louis Rams	Linebacker
Bacarri Rambo	Buffalo Bills	Strong Safety
Matthew Stafford	Detroit Lions	Quarterback
DeAngelo Tyson	Baltimore Ravens	Defensive End
Fernando Velasco	Carolina Panthers	Offensive Guard
Blair Walsh	Minnesota Vikings	Place kicker
Cornelius Washington	Chicago Bears	Defensive End
Benjamin Watson	New Orleans Saints	Tight End
Shawn Williams	Cincinnati Bengals	Strong Safety
Jarius Wynn	Buffalo Bills	Defensive End


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2014)

And Bama has 41!! USC isn't the highest!! 

Javier Arenas	Atlanta Falcons	Cornerback
Mark Barron	St. Louis Rams	Strong Safety
James Carpenter	Seattle Seahawks	Offensive Guard
Josh Chapman	Indianapolis Colts	Defensive Tackle
Ha Ha Clinton-Dix	Green Bay Packers	Free Safety
Terrence Cody	Baltimore Ravens	Defensive Tackle
Marcell Dareus	Buffalo Bills	Defensive Tackle
Brandon Deaderick	New Orleans Saints	Defensive End
Quinton Dial	San Francisco 49ers	Defensive Tackle
D.J. Fluker	San Diego Chargers	Offensive Tackle
Wallace Gilberry	Cincinnati Bengals	Defensive End
Roman Harper	Carolina Panthers	Strong Safety
Dont'a Hightower	New England Patriots	Linebacker
Mark Ingram	New Orleans Saints	Running Back
Kareem Jackson	Houston Texans	Cornerback
Jarret Johnson	San Diego Chargers	Linebacker
Rashad Johnson	Arizona Cardinals	Free Safety
Nico Johnson	Cincinnati Bengals	Linebacker
Julio Jones	Atlanta Falcons	Wide Receiver
Barrett Jones	St. Louis Rams	Offensive Guard
Dre Kirkpatrick	Cincinnati Bengals	Cornerback
Cyrus Kouandjio	Buffalo Bills	Offensive Tackle
Eddie Lacy	Green Bay Packers	Running Back
Robert Lester	Carolina Panthers	Strong Safety
Evan Mathis	Philadelphia Eagles	Offensive Guard
Rolando McClain	Dallas Cowboys	Linebacker
Dee Milliner	New York Jets	Cornerback
C.J. Mosley	Baltimore Ravens	Linebacker
Kevin Norwood	Seattle Seahawks	Wide Receiver
Jeoffrey Pagan	Houston Texans	Defensive End
Trent Richardson	Indianapolis Colts	Running Back
DeMeco Ryans	Philadelphia Eagles	Linebacker
Andre Smith	Cincinnati Bengals	Offensive Tackle
Damion Square	San Diego Chargers	Defensive End
Anthony Steen	Arizona Cardinals	Offensive Guard
Ed Stinson	Arizona Cardinals	Defensive End
Vinnie Sunseri	New Orleans Saints	Safety
Carson Tinker	Jacksonville Jaguars	Center
Courtney Upshaw	Baltimore Ravens	Linebacker
Chance Warmack	Tennessee Titans	Offensive Guard
Jesse Williams	Seattle Seahawks	Defensive Tackle


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 3, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Bama has 41!! USC isn't the highest!!
> 
> Javier Arenas	Atlanta Falcons	Cornerback
> Mark Barron	St. Louis Rams	Strong Safety
> ...



Facts kill threads


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2014)

Ut has 35 currently according to their website


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 3, 2014)

Bless his heart. He tries so hard.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 4, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> Bless his heart. He tries so hard.



x2.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 4, 2014)

Active players boys!  Active!  And remember, that's according to Best ticket.  If you look at USC's website, they had 51 players on NFL rosters at the beginning of the year!  Oh Ya, it's according to Sportsbettinginline as well!

http://www.sportsbettingonline.net/blog/where-nfl-players-went-to-college/

Then there's this!

http://www.cleveland.com/datacentral/index.ssf/2013/04/usc_ohio_state_notre_dame_lead.html

And this!

http://www.sportingcharts.com/nfl/stats/number-of-nfl-players-by-college/2014/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Active players boys!  Active!  And remember, that's according to Best ticket.  If you look at USC's website, they had 51 players on NFL rosters at the beginning of the year!  Oh Ya, it's according to Sportsbettinginline as well!
> 
> http://www.sportsbettingonline.net/blog/where-nfl-players-went-to-college/
> 
> ...




Oh... I'm sorry...

What was the thread title??



> Which school produces the most Pro's?



We answer, prove you wrong and... You spin it!

Ya know, you did start the thread and asked the question..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Active players boys!  Active!  And remember, that's according to Best ticket.  If you look at USC's website, they had 51 players on NFL rosters at the beginning of the year!  Oh Ya, it's according to Sportsbettinginline as well!
> 
> http://www.sportsbettingonline.net/blog/where-nfl-players-went-to-college/
> 
> ...



Hmmm.. None of these have the same numbers of players..

I think I'll stick to the MOST reliable source like the NFL!

JJ was WRONG again!


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm.. None of these have the same numbers of players..
> 
> I think I'll stick to the MOST reliable source like the NFL!
> 
> JJ was WRONG again!



That's because players come and go during the season.  

By the way Browning.  Did you know that not only has USC produced the most NFL ayers in history, they have also tied for the most Heismans produced, and they have the most NFL players in the Hall of Fame!  How many Heismans has UGA or Bama produced?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> That's because players come and go during the season.
> 
> By the way Browning.  Did you know that not only has USC produced the most NFL ayers in history, they have also tied for the most Heismans produced, and they have the most NFL players in the Hall of Fame!  How many Heismans has UGA or Bama produced?



So you can't just say you are wrong?? 

So what does the Heisman have to do with talent in the NFL? How has that worked out for Johnny Football and Tebow.. Heck we can go down the list of Heisman winners that were a bust in the NFL.. How about Matt Leinart??


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you can't just say you are wrong??
> 
> So what does the Heisman have to do with talent in the NFL? How has that worked out for Johnny Football and Tebow.. Heck we can go down the list of Heisman winners that were a bust in the NFL.. How about Matt Leinart??



I'm not wrong.  BTW.  I not only mentioned Heismans produced, but also schools that have produced the most NFL players in the hall of fame.  You seemingly forgot to mention that I posted that as well.

BTW.  Nice Avatar!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Matt Leinart was a great... backup to Kurt Warner


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> I'm not wrong.  BTW.  I not only mentioned Heismans produced, but also schools that have produced the most NFL players in the hall of fame.  You seemingly forgot to mention that I posted that as well.
> 
> BTW.  Nice Avatar!



I thought we were talking about pro players?


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 4, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Matt Leinart was a great... backup to Kurt Warner



He was about as good as Tebow! 



bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I thought we were talking about pro players?



Are you aware the NFL is a Pro league?  They have a Hall of Fame located in Ohio.  USC has produced the most players who went on to the Pros, and we're voted into that hall of fame.  The Hall of Fame is a great recognition awarded to the best Pro's of all time.  You should look into the NFL.  You might like it!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> He was about as good as Tebow!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the NFL is a Pro league?  They have a Hall of Fame located in Ohio.  USC has produced the most players who went on to the Pros, and we're voted into that hall of fame.  The Hall of Fame is a great recognition awarded to the best Pro's of all time.  You should look into the NFL.  You might like it!




So.., which school has produced the most NFL players? Quit changing the subject


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> I'm not wrong.  BTW.  I not only mentioned Heismans produced, but also schools that have produced the most NFL players in the hall of fame.  You seemingly forgot to mention that I posted that as well.
> 
> BTW.  Nice Avatar!





Jetjockey said:


> He was about as good as Tebow!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware the NFL is a Pro league?  They have a Hall of Fame located in Ohio.  USC has produced the most players who went on to the Pros, and we're voted into that hall of fame.  The Hall of Fame is a great recognition awarded to the best Pro's of all time.  You should look into the NFL.  You might like it!



You mentioned the other items after we proved you wrong.. Again... You liberals sure do like to spin away from things at the 1st sign of being wrong. You spin the original topic to whatever fits you.. 

And what was the ORIGINAL topic JJ?? Come on now.. You created the thread...


----------



## Rob (Dec 4, 2014)

I think USC's last NC was 2004 - I am surprised they have not won more with this much talent - especially since they are playing in a conference that does not have another team with comparable talent.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> You mentioned the other items after we proved you wrong.. Again... You liberals sure do like to spin away from things at the 1st sign of being wrong. You spin the original topic to whatever fits you..
> 
> And what was the ORIGINAL topic JJ?? Come on now.. You created the thread...



Just some friendly advice but you do know all you are doing is chasing your tail right?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

Rob said:


> I think USC's last NC was 2004 - I am surprised they have not won more with this much talent - especially since they are playing in a conference that does not have another team with comparable talent.



Shhhhh....
The world of college football is keeping the Pac12 down... Big brother is keeping the entire West Coast down.. 

It's all a ploy to keep JJ upset..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Just some friendly advice but you do know all you are doing is chasing your tail right?



Yeah... ODR has disappeared so we are just going back to our original whipping boy....


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 4, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> So.., which school has produced the most NFL players? Quit changing the subject



USC!  Read my links.  They have the most current active players and they have produced the most all time.  They have also produced the most NFL Hall of Famers, and they have tied for the most Heismans.  What don't you understand about that?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> USC!  Read my links.  They have the most current active players and they have produced the most all time.  They have also produced the most NFL Hall of Famers, and they have tied for the most Heismans.  What don't you understand about that?



Why do we need to read your links??? I opened them and all of them were different! Heck, one was from April! 

We went to the NFL's site! What don't you understand about that?? Who do you think has the most CURRENT info??

Seriously... You make me laugh!


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Shhhhh....
> The world of college football is keeping the Pac12 down... Big brother is keeping the entire West Coast down..
> 
> It's all a ploy to keep JJ upset..



Look at the bright side.  As it stands now, under the old system, Bama and FSU would be playing for the BCS NC game since they are both #1 and #2 in the polls.  The PAC-12 would still be on the outside looking in and left out of the NC game.  Same with TCU.  Since the old system was so perfect and had zero bias, Bama and FSU should have easy roads through Oregon and TCU to play for the NC.   We all know that the poles are perfect....  Right?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Now he's talking about the North Pole


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why do we need to read your links??? I opened them and all of them were different! Heck, one was from April!
> 
> We went to the NFL's site! What don't you understand about that?? Who do you think has the most CURRENT info??
> 
> Seriously... You make me laugh!



You do know why they would be different don't you?

Btw.  I think you went to ESPN, not the NFL, but I could be wrong.  Either way, even if a bunch of guys from USC left the NFL tomorrow, who has produced the most all time?  The answer is still USC.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Look at the bright side.  As it stands now, under the old system, Bama and FSU would be playing for the BCS NC game since they are both #1 and #2 in the polls.  The PAC-12 would still be on the outside looking in and left out of the NC game.  Same with TCU.  Since the old system was so perfect and had zero bias, Bama and FSU should have easy roads through Oregon and TCU to play for the NC.   We all know that the poles are perfect....  Right?


What does the North Pole have to do with this?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Now he's talking about the North Pole



I'm thinking it's more like Orvis fishing poles.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> What does the North Pole have to do with this?





elfiii said:


> I'm thinking it's more like Orvis fishing poles.



JJ needs ANY pole cause he's always reaching....


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 4, 2014)

I wasn't the one who mentioned keeping the West coast down!  Just remember, Bama and FSU will have nothing to worry about during the playoff.  They are ranked #1 and #2 in the coaches and writers polls.  Because of that, they will obviously win their playoff games since we used to use those two polls as the bases of who's the best.  Those two polls could never be wrong could they!  

Btw.  Why change the subject on which school produced the most talent?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> You do know why they would be different don't you?



Unreliable sources??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 4, 2014)

Pac 12 sucks.  That is all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Btw.  Why change the subject on which school produced the most talent?



I believe you were the 1st to do that... Just saying...


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Unreliable sources??



Nope.  Try again!

Has it never crossed your mind why a 1 loss Bama team is ranked HIGHER than undefeated FSU?  An FSU team that is the current defending NC and has won more games in a row than ANY other college!  A team that still has their Heisman QB!   Doesnt that seem a little odd to you?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Nope.  Try again!
> 
> Has it never crossed your mind why a 1 loss Bama team is ranked HIGHER than undefeated FSU?  An FSU team that is the current defending NC and has won more games in a row than ANY other college!  A team that still has their Heisman QB!   Doesnt that seem a little odd to you?



Now what does this have ANYTHING to do with your sources and players in the NFL??? 

You asked if I knew why your sources were different and I commented "unreliable"..

Changing the subject again?


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 4, 2014)

I didn't change the subject.  I just added on that not only has USC produced the most NFL players, they have also produced the most Heisman winners and also the most NFL Hall of Famers.  That's all the same subject essentially.  You were the one who broght up the bias.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> I didn't change the subject.  I just added on that not only has USC produced the most NFL players, they have also produced the most Heisman winners and also the most NFL Hall of Famers.  That's all the same subject essentially.  You were the one who broght up the bias.



There you go again... We were talking about your sources and most NFL players from a college team. Then you wanted Active players.. And now we are back to the Heisman... Hall of Famers..

Make up your mind!


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> There you go again... We were talking about your sources and most NFL players from a college team. Then you wanted Active players.. And now we are back to the Heisman... Hall of Famers..
> 
> Make up your mind!



USC has produced the most of all of them.  So it's still the same thing!  USC has produced the most active players, the most all time players, the most Heismans (albeit a 3 way tie), and the most NFL Pro Bowlers.  Is that really so hard for you to understand?

Btw.  According to NFL.com.  USC has also produced the most Pro QB's over the last 25 years.  

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap20...l-is-qb-u-usc-among-teams-that-can-make-claim


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> There you go again... We were talking about your sources and most NFL players from a college team. Then you wanted Active players.. And now we are back to the Heisman... Hall of Famers..
> 
> Make up your mind!



Step back and let him have the dance floor all to himself.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 4, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Matt Leinart was a great... backup to Kurt Warner



Haven't you seen the commercials?  He wants to go back to college.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 4, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> USC!  Read my links.  They have the most current active players and they have produced the most all time.  They have also produced the most NFL Hall of Famers, and they have tied for the most Heismans.  What don't you understand about that?



How many Heisman Trophy's has USC had to give back?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Btw.  According to NFL.com.  USC has also produced the most Pro QB's over the last 25 years.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap20...l-is-qb-u-usc-among-teams-that-can-make-claim



Out of your source...



> A lot of NFL-centric viewpoints might question the Trojans' place atop this list given the number of players that failed to live up to the hype in the pros


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 5, 2014)

JJ,

I thought you were a Washington fan? Why are you wasting so much time telling us how great USC is?

That would be like me getting on here and telling everyone how many wins Michigan has all time just because they are in the conference I like!! That's just stupid

Sometimes I think you are just a compassionate fan of the Pac12 trying to be heard, then you start threads like this, that just screams TROLL!!!! Are you just trying to stir crap up for the fun of it because your bored?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 5, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> JJ,
> 
> I thought you were a Washington fan? Why are you wasting so much time telling us how great USC is?
> 
> That would be like me getting on here and telling everyone how many wins Michigan has all time just because they are in the conference I like!! That's just stupid



Not taking sides here, because you're right.  It is stupid.  But, it is also pretty much status quo on here, too.  Just wait until the playoof starts and see how many conference fanboys show up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> JJ,
> 
> 
> Sometimes I think you are just a compassionate fan of the Pac12 trying to be heard, then you start threads like this, that just screams TROLL!!!! Are you just trying to stir crap up for the fun of it because your bored?



Almost all of his threads scream that...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 10, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Not taking sides here, because you're right.  It is stupid.  But, it is also pretty much status quo on here, too.  Just wait until the playoof starts and see how many conference fanboys show up.



Conference fan boys? Why, cause I'll be cheering for Bama to win against everyone else? 

Sorry, not rooting for the Ducks.. Not rooting for Ohio State and not pulling for FSU. Well, I would pull for FSU over the Ducks and OSU..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 10, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## Throwback (Dec 10, 2014)

He trolls every forum on here.   


T


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2014)

Throwback said:


> He trolls every forum on here.
> 
> 
> T



Something I can agree with you on!!


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 11, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> USC has produced the most of all of them.  So it's still the same thing!  USC has produced the most active players, the most all time players, the most Heismans (albeit a 3 way tie), and the most NFL Pro Bowlers.  Is that really so hard for you to understand?
> 
> Btw.  According to NFL.com.  USC has also produced the most Pro QB's over the last 25 years.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap20...l-is-qb-u-usc-among-teams-that-can-make-claim



...and each and everyone of them has been mediocre at best, total wash outs mostly.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 11, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> ...and each and everyone of them has been mediocre at best, total wash outs mostly.



A washout at the NFL level was still one of the best in college, though.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 11, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> A washout at the NFL level was still one of the best in college, though.



...not germane to JJ's point...


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 11, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> ...and each and everyone of them has been mediocre at best, total wash outs mostly.



Almost ever QB who comes out of college is mediocre at best in the NFL.  Very few ever turn out to be Pro Bowlers.  And those who do, typically weren't recruited high out of college anyways.  Look at the current top QB's.  With the exception of Luck and Manning, can you name where any of them played college?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 11, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Almost ever QB who comes out of college is mediocre at best in the NFL.  Very few ever turn out to be Pro Bowlers.  And those who do, typically weren't recruited high out of college anyways.  Look at the current top QB's.  With the exception of Luck and Manning, can you name where any of them played college?



Actually, I can.  But I'm more the exception to the rule.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 11, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Almost ever QB who comes out of college is mediocre at best in the NFL.  Very few ever turn out to be Pro Bowlers.  And those who do, typically weren't recruited high out of college anyways.  Look at the current top QB's.  With the exception of Luck and Manning, can you name where any of them played college?



hey,...you tossed out the QB stuff to bolster your original argument,...I was just pointing out the weakness


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 11, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> hey,...you tossed out the QB stuff to bolster your original argument,...I was just pointing out the weakness



Doesn't matter... He'll spin it in another direction to make himself look right..


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 11, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Almost ever QB who comes out of college is mediocre at best in the NFL.  Very few ever turn out to be Pro Bowlers.  And those who do, typically weren't recruited high out of college anyways.  Look at the current top QB's.  With the exception of Luck and Manning, can you name where any of them played college?



I think I could get at least 90% without google and 100% with google.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Doesn't matter... He'll spin it in another direction to make himself look right..



That boy has some special disco moves.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 11, 2014)

Which conference is represented the most in the top 10 in your link ?



T


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2014)

elfiii said:


> That boy has some special disco moves.







Throwback said:


> Which conference is represented the most in the top 10 in your link ?
> 
> 
> 
> T




T.... Shhhhhhh.... He never got past USC...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 12, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> T.... Shhhhhhh.... He never got past USC...



Neither did the Dawgs.  Oh, you mean the one out west.  The better one.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 12, 2014)

7-miami-ACC
6-florida-SEC
5 florida state--ACC
4 UGA--SEC
3-LSU-SEC
2-Alabama-SEC
1-USC_pac12

so out of the top 7 thats
4--SEC
2-ACC (same states/areas as the SEC) 
1-PAC12


T


----------

